# INPUT Insulin Pump & CGM Exhibition



## LesleyJ (May 7, 2012)

Have you heard about insulin pumps and wondered how to find out more about them? 
Do you have questions about what it?s like using a pump? 
Would you like to see in real life the makes and models of pumps you?ve heard about? 
Or do you have questions or concerns about NHS funding for pumps? 

Your chance to chat with pump users and pump company representatives about all these topics (and more) could be just around the corner at an INPUT roadshow!

Next exhibition: Chester, Saturday 19th May 2012

Venue: MacDonald New Blossoms Hotel, St John Street, Chester CH1 1HL
http://www.macdonaldhotels.co.uk/ou...ssoms-hotel/?gclid=CNigz43Sw64CFQ1lfAodUlWIVA

Attendance is free.

http://www.input.me.uk/input-insulin-pump-roadshow-2012/


----------



## HOBIE (May 7, 2012)

Sounds good Lesley


----------



## LesleyJ (May 7, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Sounds good Lesley



Thanks! 

Do spread the word!

We have another one coming up in July, in Nottingham.


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2012)

Hope you get lots of interest Lesley  You guys do a terrific job


----------



## AlisonF (May 8, 2012)

I'll see you there Lesley, looking forward to it.


----------



## redrevis (May 9, 2012)

I'd love a pump. If only I met the criteria ey. If I came to your roadshow I'd just be teasing myself and making it worse 

I'm sure they'll be a success


----------



## Robster65 (May 9, 2012)

redrevis said:


> I'd love a pump. If only I met the criteria ey. If I came to your roadshow I'd just be teasing myself and making it worse
> 
> I'm sure they'll be a success



We share the same plight RR. 

Nearest to me is Chester but sadly we can't make it that day.

Rob


----------



## HOBIE (May 11, 2012)

Go along Red, have a chat with boffins.  They helped me up the ladder. Good luck


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2012)

Hope things went well on Saturday


----------

